# Should I play AAU ?



## YnotLetitFly (Feb 5, 2014)

I was wondering if I should play AAU I'm 6'3 senior and can play any position need to I play for prep school i'm starting forward/center I'm averaging 18 points 11 rebounds 3 blocks this season I never played AAU before I was thinking about just going to basketball camp but I thought I wouldn't play any games our college coaches wouldn't see me so what should I do


----------

